# Got another Remington 700 ML



## Sabotloader (Mar 3, 2009)

Well, today was get-away day for the State Trail Cat - He took his machine and is headed north to work on another Forest.

So! I am retired again - but I gotta admit it was really fun getting out in the timber again. Got to see a few Moose, a bunch of elk, and whitetails all over the place - they really looked good.

But back on topic - I picked up a 700 ml, but it is for Grouse awhile back and have been trying to get it ready to go shoot - but work has delayed the project. I have put a Cabelas 3x9x40 Powder Horn ML scope on it and tonight I finished the last part of the project - I got the new hammer installed in the bolt and the new Canadian nipple in the breech plug. It is ready to shoot.

It is 45 cal, which really should suit Tom well as he is a 45 fanatic and for whitetail why would you need anymore? The Remington has a 1/28 twist slightly faster than a 45 cal Knight, so both he and I are hoping it will shoot the Lehigh .40/200 very well.

Here is what it all looks like...

First pic shows the Rem SS/Black composite 45 cal. It was used but it was used very lightly...

Second one shows it with the Cabelas installed...

Third pic shows the copper weather shield installed on the end of the bolt. For shooting BH-209 with this pluger style gun the shield is added protection for both you and the scope, even with T7 it is a good thought.










Now that I am retired again I am hoping to sneak out in the morning and touch a few rounds off - at least get it sighted in...


----------

